# Woman Investigating Clinton Foundation Found Dead



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

After Election, the Woman Investigating Clinton Foundation Crimes, FOUND DEAD!

She was in Haiti, investigating the Clinton's foundation's connection to human trafficking. Is the the 54th (known) death connected to the Clintons?


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Isn't the death toll over 100??


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Chipper said:


> Isn't the death toll over 100??


I must be behind on my death count!


----------



## Sharkbait (Feb 9, 2014)

Read about this earlier,her body count is sadly getting up there pretty good now,it seems.Amazing how far her tentacles can reach out.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Nothing unusual or news worthy here. Move along citizen.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Camel923 said:


> Nothing unusual or news worthy here. Move along citizen.


This crime family will continue to be a threat to individuals as well as the nation if they are not brought down.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

There were 3 other mysterious deaths within a 6 week time frame from like early May of this year to middle of June associated with the Clinton Crime family. One was a DNC staff alledged to have leaked info, and two others were tied to the Clintons being investigate.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Has this been confirmed?

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

The so called perfect person " Hillawitch " is going to look so good in orange , " that's if she makes it till then " , she looks half dead now .


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> Has this been confirmed?
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


That she is dead? I feel certain someone checked for a pulse.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

The thought we came close to having that criminal as our next president still scares me. America dodged the biggest bullet in our history. I hope all this will one day catch up with the Clintons, but I sorta doubt it.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Denton said:


> That she is dead? I feel certain someone checked for a pulse.


I know she's dead. I'm talking reason for death. I looked it up and found both murdered and suicide. Neither were reputable.

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> I know she's dead. I'm talking reason for death. I looked it up and found both murdered and suicide. Neither were reputable.
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


Will we ever know?


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Death follows the Clinton's, the stench of it is all over them, and God will take care of them. If not here, then on the other side, where they have sent a lot of people ahead of them.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Just connect the dots, they lead to the Clinton's.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

They never could prove Al Copone ordered the St. Valentines Day Massacre either, but we kinda know he did it. This bitch has nothing on old Al.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Was she a tragic victim of suicide?


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

http://www.freewebs.com/jeffhead/liberty/liberty/bdycount.txt

I believe this is Low.
Google also messing with this particular search.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Denton said:


> After Election, the Woman Investigating Clinton Foundation Crimes, FOUND DEAD!
> 
> She was in Haiti, investigating the Clinton's foundation's connection to human trafficking. Is the the 54th (known) death connected to the Clintons?


Better Be Quiet,some of us might be next!.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Bill might have to off Hillary now so he can get his hands on the charity cash. The funding may dry up a bit now.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

MI.oldguy said:


> Better Be Quiet,some of us might be next!.


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

Personally I am skeptical about the whole Haitian sex trafficking thing.

Has there been any real reason to think that busload of kids caught at the Dominican border was related to the sex trade? Yeah I think they were probably doing something shady, maybe looking to fill an orphanage to garner donations, or adopt them out to liberals for a profit or something but for use as sex slaves? 

No doubt there are kids used as sex slaves inside Haiti, but they don't need Westerners to capture their victims. If westerners are going to engage in that business one would think they would target kids that have a higher resale value, kwim?


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> I know she's dead. I'm talking reason for death. I looked it up and found both murdered and suicide. Neither were reputable.


Simple, it was a murder-suicide, it happens all the time.

.... Oh wait, that's only if more than the victim is involved.

*Rancher*


----------

